# EHEIM SUBSTRAT Pro vs. EHFISUBSTRAT



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

These are some new media products from Eheim that you might want to know about if you are planning on getting some more media. 

They are bioMECH and MECHpro.
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=neuigkeiten_32095_ehen


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

I was thinking about upgrading my ehfisubstrat myself. I believe that the pro would offer better flow, as it wouldn't compact as much as the regular stuff. Granted, I don't have any issues with the standard ehfisubstrat, but I do need to pick up some bio media for a new filter.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Left C said:


> These are some new media products from Eheim that you might want to know about if you are planning on getting some more media.
> 
> They are bioMECH and MECHpro.
> http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=neuigkeiten_32095_ehen


Thanks LEftC, those seem interesting. But are not those replacements for the bioMECH, the first (or bottom) layer, not the higher layers of "cocoa puffs"?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

rich815 said:


> Thanks LEftC, those seem interesting. But are not those replacements for the bioMECH, the first (or bottom) layer, not the higher layers of "cocoa puffs"?


That is what they look like to me. The pdf of bioMECH shows the cocoa puffs on top of it.


----------

